# Clinton Wedding, anyone got inside scoop?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Aol, said it will be on the Astor estate in Rhineland NY.....approx 400 guests.

July 31....

Just curious.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Monica Wolensky will be the Maid of Honor


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Monica Wolensky will be the Maid of Honor


Only.... if she can get her dress from the evidence room


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

shroomgirl said:


> Aol, said it will be on the Astor estate in Rhineland NY.....approx 400 guests.
> 
> July 31....
> 
> Just curious.


Al and Tipper will not be there.

Chelsea Clinton plans to tie the knot with fiance Marc Mezvinsky in the upstate New York village of Rhinebeck on July 31, 2010.

If you are REALLY interested you can Google, Yahoo or Bing for pages of info.

http://www.boston.com/news/world/eu...inton_juggles_diplomacy_wedding_prep_demands/

http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/0...ly-31-wedding-at-opulent-astor-courts-in-rhi/


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Mushroom Girl could be a Kosher Caterer   Imagine the Clintons eating Kasha and Varnishkas and Kishka.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

funny, really funny guys......

Wonder what a menu for that kind of event would look like.....I know the White House chef that worked for the Clintons, wonder if Walter Schieb is doing anything for them.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

shroomgirl said:


> .....I know the White House chef that worked for the Clintons, wonder if Walter Schieb is doing anything for them.


lol, Geez Shroomgirl is there anyone in the biz you don't know?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

well yeah, but most of them are people that close friends have worked with/for.

Comes from years of directing food stages and being event chair for a local culinary society....managing and co-ordinating events at my farmer's market too.  + any national groups I belong to I participate in.   You should have known my late sweetie, he was on international food and wine boards....he had lists of the people behind the famous.....now that's impressive, at least it was for me.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

One of you asked what's involved in directing a food stage.....

for me it was:

one weekend a year, usually the end of Jan. 5-7 mainstage chef talents would be on stage in front of up to 3000 paying people cooking/entertaining...there was always a headliner and typically Fr. Dom was a regular for over 5 years. What I would do would be to help line up the "talent", design the stage, access all the equipment neccessary to do 11, 45 minute with 15 break between each demos. They would usually be 3-5 dishes....or if you play with Thomas Keller, one dish is more than enough. I'd line up staff, buy and prep to spec ingredients.....if the sponsor is Missouri Ag, then I'd co-ordinate farm products with demos < not so easy>. Build a commando kitchen behind a curtain, develop timing breakdowns for each dish, with pull outs/sub in...always having a beauty plate for photos. Pulling in great staff. Then making sure that whoever was on stage had whatever they needed, in no time flat. Dishwashing was a three bustub deal. We were lucky if the door was shut as Jan in STL is very cold. I'd walk the chefs through the scenerio, help them select recipes, then beg for copies of said recipes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Some of the people that I've worked with are in television, several have written books, most have name recognition to draw paying crowds.

When you are used to demoing and directing chefs to demo @ a farmer's market in the middle of the street with no electricity, running water, etc....then it's not that big of a stretch managing and directing a Food Stage.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

My claim to fame  I cooked for Eleanor Roosevelt at a private function in 1959 at the Brooklyn Masonic Temple. Now thats going back a while.  And Mushroom Girl   No water, No electric, in the middle of the street? Thats what makes you a CATERER the ability to work with what you have and figure out what you don;t.


----------

